# Help!!



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Our dog attacked out chicken and he has redness and bleeding in his behind the redness is just from the plucking of feathers but he's bleeding from his behind what do I do!! Is he a goner?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

If you have quick stop or blue cote put that on the wounds put him in a very peaceful place were he won't get bothered and give some electrolights birds stress out very easily and can actually die because of the stress I'm sure other people will also give further advise use what u can and then hope for the best make sure he has water and food as well.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

What kind of electrolytes?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Save-a-Chick I think...


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Would Gatorade mixed with water work?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

2rain said:


> Would Gatorade mixed with water work?


Yes you could use that or go to your feed store they usually sell it in powder form and u just add it to water if you don't have that you could also use warm water and honey or syrup it works as well to I have used it with great results.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

*update* he survived not bleeding but his behind is swollen and his feathers are all goopy back there with probably dried blood and he is not bleeding so happy he pulled through!


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy to hear this! Maybe give him a warm wash in a couple days so you can better survey the injured area.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would give him a nice warm bath with some Epsom salts mixed in. It will clean it up and help relax him. 

It's hard to find in stores but if you can get veterycin it's like wound magic in a bottle! I bought mine off of amazon. It is a bit pricey but literally heals up an animal in 24-48 hours. Maybe you could get some for next time just to have on hand? 

Bluekote is easy to find at feed stores and can help as well. Or neosporin that does not have a pain reliever in it as a last resort. Anything with a "Cain" is bad for chickens like lidocaine or anything numbing.


----------

